# Smaller hopper for my e10



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Looking to downscale from stock hopper on my e10 and get smaller one or go down the glass tube with weight route.

I'm going through min of 4 flattys and 1/2 double espresso a day.

Options or advice please..

Cheers


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

No one ?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I've literally no idea. Realise this isn't helpful but didn't want you feeling ignored!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

You can buy a 300g cupping hopper or 800g mini hopper to fit the E10 (I use the latter). Both available from Bella Barista.

Compak also make a rather pricey single dosing hopper and OE make a much more reasonably priced mini hopper with bean weight http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-Short-Stack-Compak-Mini-Hopper-with-Bean-Weight_p_5598.html which looks quite good.

How suitable either of the last two would be for the E10 is another question. It is my understanding that the E10 has quite a bit of retention so a single dosing hopper may not be ideal. You can go the tube route as they will typically hold 100g or so. You just need to measure internal diameter of grinder throat and ideally order a tube approx 3-4mm narrower which would mean you have space to add some anti vibration tape to make a good rattle-free fit.

I have not used the E10 but my E8 has quite a long throat. I just use the nice compact 800g hopper with about 200g of beans in it. Not had any problem with consistency or staling in the hopper and I probably get through less than half of your consumption.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/compak-800g-hopper-and-lid.html


----------

